# installer MAC OS X sur pc



## huck555 (1 Juin 2013)

bonjour à tous,

Je suis un ancien de l'univers PC passé depuis à l'univers mac. J'ai plusieurs ordos portable mc et une version officielle sur support cd de OS X snow leopard.
Cependant j'ai un bon PC celui-ci:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?product=4123069&cc=fr&dlc=fr&lc=fr&jumpid=reg_r1002_frfr

J'ai windows 8 dessus qui ne me satisfait pas et je souhaiterai installer mac OS X snow leopard puis mountain lion que je possede en version officielle.

Savez si cela est possible et si oui comment faire?
Je précise que je veux installer mes versions officielles de mac OS pas passer par les fameux hackintosh dont on voit les tutoriels submerger you tube. Par avance merci.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2013)

ca s'appelle faire un hackintosh
et les hackintosh sont traités dans une section dédiée
nommée...la cave


> *La cave du Mac*
> Bidouilles logicielles, matérielles, et *hackintosh*.


----------



## bompi (2 Juin 2013)

Comment peut-on ne pas être satisfait de Windows 8... ?



Bon, je déplace le fil.


----------



## Galekal (4 Juin 2013)

C'est que Pascalformac n'a pas tort. Le fait d'installer mac os sur PC s'appelle faire un hackintosh, même si l'on dispose d'une copie officielle du système, mais on ne va pas chipoter sur les détails. 

Pour installer ton *système officiel* sur pc, il faudra d'abord pouvoir booter, et pour cela, il est nécessaire de passer par un intermédiaire, sous forme d'Iso a graver :
http://www.osx86.net/cat/13-iso.html

Lorsque l'iso de ton choix est chargée, tu la retires du lecteur pour insérer ton DVD officiel, et bootes celui ci avec l'option -v, qui te permettra de voir s'il y a des problèmes et lesquels en te documentant a propos des messages d'erreur.

Si tout va bien, installation du système sur le HDD, reboot de la partition macOS a partir de l'ISO, puis post installation avec l'utilitaire Multibeast afin de pouvoir gérer le réseau, le son, et les composants spécifiques a ton pc. Tu peux obtenir ces infos a l'aide d'un utilitaire windows comme Aida64. 

C'est un point de départ. Bon courage en sachant que le hackintosh récompense toujours les efforts de mise en oeuvre.


----------



## brithe (5 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,
je tourne actuellement sous Hackintosh. Question légalité : Apple précise que l'on doit utiliser son OS sur une machine Apple. La loi française dit que l'on fait comme bon nous semble à partir du moment où on est propriétaire du logiciel.

Il est plus simple d'installer OS X sur un PC de bureau que sur un portable, cependant ça reste assez complexe. À vrai dire, tout dépend de tes composants. 
Peux-tu nous faire un détails précis des composants de ton PC, en particulier de la carte mère, du processeur et de la carte graphique ?

Sinon, pour plus d'infos, il y a plusieurs très bons sites qui parlent de Hackintosh dans la langue de Shakespeare. Je ne sais pas si je peux les mentionner ici, cependant. 

Cordialement,

Brithe


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2013)

Au point où on en est... Oui


----------



## brithe (5 Juin 2013)

Pour ma part, 

http://www.tonymacx86.com/ : Une très grande aide pour moi. Le + : des "builds" mis à jour tous les mois fonctionnant de manière native avec OS X

http://insanelymac.com

http://osx86.net

Voici les principaux. Il existe pour certains (tous ?) des sections francophones, cependant bien moins réactives que les topics anglais.

Cordialement,

Brithe


----------

